# ICC B2 commercial building inspector exam



## suds (Jan 21, 2012)

I am on schedule to take the B2 commercial building inspectors exam Feb 18. Any advice or tips about the test that can be helpful?

Thanks!


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2012)

Not really, just know the book and know it well.  You will get some really crappy blueprints to read so you may want to bring a magnifying glass of some sort.  Good luck!!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah, prints will be crap. Set them aside and don't use them till the end, then answer print questions the best you can. As JAR says, know the book, the index and table of contents are your friends. Definitions, exceptions and footnotes, keep them all in mind. Easy questions first, research later in your test time.

Good luck!


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 21, 2012)

To me it is all about where to find it in the code, and don't read too much into the question.  Also there may be several questions on concrete which you'll have a hard time answering without ACI.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 21, 2012)

Ours are computor test. I like to go through the whole test and answer all the questions. The ones I know or can find the answer quickly I leave alone. The others I answer with logic and gut reaction. The beauty of the computor test is you can flag those and when you have been through the whole test come back and spend more time on them. I have found this to be helpful because I don't waste time or start fretting over one question. In the end I on average quess at about 3 to 5 question and by process of elimination  I have a 50/50 chance of getting it correct, or wrong as others may point out.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe the paper plans are all but gone now.  Instead, the exam references an "exhibt" drawing.

Time management is positively an important issue as stated above.  Concentrate of the definitions, know every word.  Know your way around the references like the back of your hand.


----------



## peach (Jan 22, 2012)

Tab your code book and don't take a bunch of additional reference material.  Take a quick peek at all the questions (mark them and move on), answer the ones you know and start at the beginning with the marked questions.  Leave plans and calculations to the end and don't pay attention to the timer until you know you've been testing for 45 minutes.


----------



## suds (Jan 22, 2012)

I also was wondering if the flash cards would be a help to get an upper hand for the exam?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 23, 2012)

Flash cards are useful if they help you to move through the code faster by recognizing key words and associating those key words with a section or code article.  However, memorizing flash cards and hoping those particular questions or code sections are on the exam isn't a good idea.


----------



## north star (Jan 23, 2012)

*= =*

*suds,*

*Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!   *

*As others have stated, know your material, ...be sure to bring*

*all of the required books, ...answer the ones you know first and*

*come back to the ones you don't answer on the first try, ...be*

*mindful of your allotted time, and good sized magnifying glass*

*is invaluable!......The very best of luck to you, and let us know*

*how you did.*

** **


----------



## pacodeguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't let yourself get stuck on a hard question. Mark it to go back to. Very often the answer will show up in a future question. Sample tests are out there and I have used them to help with good success.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2012)

I am taking it on 1/31...I'll see if I can give you a heads up after that...or PM me and I will let you know...


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 23, 2012)

Reading comprehension and time management are the key to any taking of a test - definitly the magnifying glas one with a light


----------



## fatboy (Jan 23, 2012)

*pacodeguy*, Welcome to the forum, continue posting!


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2012)

***

pacodeguy,

Also, ...welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 

*&*


----------



## Mule (Jan 24, 2012)

Back when I took the test there were a lot of questions on concrete, fire/smoke/draft curtains etc.

I took the computer test...(yes they had computers back then..monochrome screen) and it was helpful to answer all questions but "flag" the ones I wasn't sure about.

Don't spend too much time on each question.

Don't over think the question. Usually your gut feeling is the correct answer.

Read each question the way it is written.....Pay attention to the little things like......Which one of these "are not" required blah blah blah! If you just skim over the question you will miss the main content of the question.

Look for "key" words like exit access, fire barrier which will lead you to look in a specific section.


----------



## suds (Jan 24, 2012)

steveray,

That would be great to have some info on it!!

Thanks


----------



## suds (Jan 24, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> I am taking it on 1/31...I'll see if I can give you a heads up after that...or PM me and I will let you know...


That would be great to get some information that would be very recent!!

Thanks and Good luck on the test!!!!


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2012)

Just passed it!...there was a confusing question on min rebar cover that didn't seem to give enough info, but I guess when they ask for minimum...look for the minimum possible....I was torn between 1.5" and 3/4"....good mix of questions on interior environment, exterior wall coverings, concrete, masonry, wood, MOE, chapter 7, bump up to Ch 27 for emergency systems.....Fairly well rounded test, I did the whole thing, then went back through it entirely and still made it out in 2 hrs....It was a little tougher for me because I am used to the 2003 codes....


----------



## Mule (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Now you know what you are talking about!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations steveray!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jan 31, 2012)

congratulations!  what is next?


----------



## righter101 (Jan 31, 2012)

When I posted about test taking, one fourm contributer made a good suggestion, take the index from the back out of the book ,right at the start of the test.  It makes flipping much eaiser.

If you have absolutely no idea what to guess, guess the same letter for all of them, I would suggest "B".


----------



## suds (Feb 1, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> Just passed it!...there was a confusing question on min rebar cover that didn't seem to give enough info, but I guess when they ask for minimum...look for the minimum possible....I was torn between 1.5" and 3/4"....good mix of questions on interior environment, exterior wall coverings, concrete, masonry, wood, MOE, chapter 7, bump up to Ch 27 for emergency systems.....Fairly well rounded test, I did the whole thing, then went back through it entirely and still made it out in 2 hrs....It was a little tougher for me because I am used to the 2003 codes....


That is great, good job! Thanks for the heads up of what to expect!!


----------



## jmc (Feb 25, 2012)

I passed mine today. I found alot of useful information in this thread...thank you all.

Now on to the M2, P2 and E2. I took a job that requires I have all 4 commercial in 30 days. Ugh! Again, your insight has given me a good sense of how to prepare.

Cheers!


----------



## imhotep (Feb 25, 2012)

jmc said:
			
		

> I passed mine today. I found alot of useful information in this thread...thank you all.Now on to the M2, P2 and E2. I took a job that requires I have all 4 commercial in 30 days. Ugh! Again, your insight has given me a good sense of how to prepare.
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome and congratulations jmc.


----------



## Mule (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! Four in thirty days will be tough! Good luck!


----------



## tsmith251990 (Aug 26, 2015)

Does anyone out there know how much different the B2 2009 test is from the 2012?


----------



## mjesse (Aug 26, 2015)

tsmith251990 said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there know how much different the B2 2009 test is from the 2012?


Welcome to THE Forum!!

I haven't taken any 2012 exams, but I imagine the format is essentially the same.

Some great tips above, but I'll add my $0.02 anyway;

1- Buy the fast tabs

2- Know thy index well.

3- Answer the ones you know, flag the ones your unsure of. Come back to the flagged answers after going through the whole test.


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2015)

welcome

same advice as above

have you taken any other ICC tests?


----------



## tsmith251990 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks much for the information, I am taking it on Sept. 16th.  Do you have any info on the prints that they give you?  I assume they are on structure?


----------



## AHJay (Sep 10, 2015)

righter101 said:
			
		

> When I posted about test taking, one fourm contributer made a good suggestion, take the index from the back out of the book ,right at the start of the test.  It makes flipping much eaiser.


Great idea!

My suggestion would be copy the chapter indexes and paste them at the front of each chapter.  Saves going back and forth to the front of the book.

And study.  But more to be familiar, than to memorize.  It's about finding the right information, quickly and accurately.


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a little late here but does anyone know if it is OK to write notes on the tabs themselves, like writing section numbers and pages in order. I tried calling the ICC number and was just read word for word what it says on the website

 Reference(s) for the appropriate exam that are listed in this Examination Information

Bulletin—no other reference material will be allowed into the testing center:

Please make sure the reference(s):

 Are bound (either original bound book, three-ring binder, or stapled). Photocopies

of copyrighted materials are not allowed.

 Have notes written in ink or highlighted in code sections only

 Have permanently attached tabs (tabs that can’t be removed without destroying the

page)

I wanted clarification on whether writing on the tab pages was considered code sections or not. Alas she would not give me any clarification.


----------



## JCraver (Feb 16, 2016)

> I'm a little late here but does anyone know if it is OK to write notes on the tabs themselves, like writing section numbers and pages in order. I tried calling the ICC number and was just read word for word what it says on the website Reference(s) for the appropriate exam that are listed in this Examination Information
> 
> Bulletinno other reference material will be allowed into the testing center:
> 
> ...


All my tabs are generic ones that I wrote the chapter names on in ink.  And the blank pages right before the indexes in all my books have ink notes on them.  No one at a test center has said anything yet.

Don't take that as gospel though, because you never know who you're going to get for a test proctor.


----------



## Joker (Feb 16, 2016)

I took the ICC online class to prepare for the Res and Com building inspector tests. I did the practice tests approx 7 times and used the ICC tabs. Both tests were not hard at all. Some testing companies are VERY picky about tabs, folded corners, highlighted text, etc in the books. Be careful and ask questions of them to be sure.


----------



## msmith (Mar 11, 2016)

Well just an update, I took my California Commercial Building Inspector Exam on Wednesday and passed! Thanks everyone on here for the help and advice. I just became a sawhorse and will continue to try and help out here as I get more experience. On to mechanical, then plumbing, saving electrical for last.


----------



## msmith (Mar 11, 2016)

Just in case anyone was wondering I used the builders book quick pass study guide for the 2015 international exam (there isn't anything to purchase for California specific exams). This got me close enough, there isn't a crazy difference between them. I did it all self study. It was pretty difficult but I made it work.


----------



## msmith (Mar 11, 2016)

> Thanks much for the information' date=' I am taking it on Sept. 16th. Do you have any info on the prints that they give you? I assume they are on structure?[/quote']They didn't give out any prints on my test just a few exhibits on the computer. The quality is awful, you can barely make out the numbers but the questions were very easy, length of lap joint (was clearly marked on the print), lowest level floor elevation (right in the middle of the print), height of a lavatory (simple sink drawing)


----------

